# Use Blogger? Want a "Reformed" Domain for it?



## Semper Fidelis

I know a lot of you use Blogger accounts for your blogs. I want to make someting available to all members that I'm able to do for you quite easily and it doesn't change the way you blog or the way other's reach you.

Assume your blog is something like:

http://prudenza.blogspot.com

I can easily create a cname record in my dns so it can become either:

http://prudenza.solideogloria.com
http://prudenza.soluschristus.com
http://prudenza.kirkpage.org
http://prudenza.puritanboard.com

Rose has hers re-directed to prudenza.solideogloria.com. A user who types prudenza.blogspot.com is re-directed to the new domain by blogger. Everybody that had her bookmarked can always find her.

You don't have to change anything and can use either the old or the new Blogger interface. It's really easy for me to do and there is absolutely no change in the way you log-in or blog.

If you desire a "Reformed" name, let me know and I'll set it up in a SNAP!

If you don't have a blog then please consider signing up at SoliDeoGloria.com and you can blog right there on the site.


----------



## Sydnorphyn

That would be great. Sydnorphyn


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Sydnorphyn said:


> That would be great. Sydnorphyn



Do you already have a Blogger account?


----------



## 5solasmom

Rich, 

Is this something that can be done with a homeschoolblogger.com account?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

5solasmom said:


> Rich,
> 
> Is this something that can be done with a homeschoolblogger.com account?



They must be down right now because I can't get to their site. I'm not sure. Blogger supports a method to allow one to add their own domain to it. Typically others do not.


----------



## Sydnorphyn

yes.


----------



## Broadus

*A gracious offer*



Semper Fidelis said:


> I know a lot of you use Blogger accounts for your blogs. I want to make someting available to all members that I'm able to do for you quite easily and it doesn't change the way you blog or the way other's reach you.
> 
> Assume your blog is something like:
> 
> Prudenza
> 
> I can easily create a cname record in my dns so it can become either:
> 
> Prudenza
> http://prudenza.soluschristus.com
> http://prudenza.kirkpage.org
> http://prudenza.puritanboard.com
> 
> Rose has hers re-directed to prudenza.solideogloria.com. A user who types prudenza.blogspot.com is re-directed to the new domain by blogger. Everybody that had her bookmarked can always find her.
> 
> You don't have to change anything and can use either the old or the new Blogger interface. It's really easy for me to do and there is absolutely no change in the way you log-in or blog.
> 
> If you desire a "Reformed" name, let me know and I'll set it up in a SNAP!
> 
> If you don't have a blog then please consider signing up at SoliDeoGloria.com and you can blog right there on the site.



I've come to your post late, but it's a great offer. I've been mulling over starting a blog for a couple of years and have about decided to do it. Deciding on a name is the only hangup right now.

Bill


----------



## LawrenceU

Hey Rich, is this still doable?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Yup.


----------

